
Ask HN: What is the etiquette regarding duplicates? - TheAsprngHacker
If I wanted to share a link, but the link has already been posted a long time ago, should I submit the link anyway or &quot;necropost&quot; on the older thread?
======
runesoerensen
_" If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
reposts as duplicates. If not, a small number of reposts is ok."_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

If you repost an older story I'd recommend adding the relevant year to the
title, e.g. _" Do Things That Don’t Scale (2013)"_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14957007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14957007)

~~~
TheAsprngHacker
Thank you! My apologies for not seeing the page.

~~~
greenyoda
Also, after a thread is a couple of weeks old, it's no longer possible to add
comments to it.

